# frogs scratching?



## frogmeing (Sep 23, 2005)

I know that something about this was posted once before on here, but there were no replies to it, So I guess i'll just ask again. Is there such thing as frog scratching disease? And if there is how quickly can symptoms show up in other frogs, and what is it caused by? 
The reason I bring this is up because I placed a newly acquired frog in tank with my other frog(i know i know, quarantine, but i guess it is a little late for that now). They have been together for about 10 hours or so and i just recently noticed that they both seem to be trying to get things off of their sides with their back feet, but nothing appears to be there. None of my frogs have ever done this before, but now the new one, and my old one are doing the same thing! One was actually in the water and continued to scratch, so I know everything must have been washed off. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Anthony.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

In the morning? Shedding?


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

i had this happen to me before. it looked like the frog kept scratching himself. the only 2 thing that i know that might be the cause for what happened to my frog is 1. heat it first started doing this when the temperature were very high in the viv. 2. this first happened when i put new frogs in the viv. i dont think that it caught anything from the other frogs because i bought them from the same dealer just 2-3 weeks apart. so it was either stress or heat but im not expert. my frog died a few days after it started doing this it became very lazy and dindt eat or move and everytime it did move it was to scratch itself good luck


----------



## frogmeing (Sep 23, 2005)

Well I dont know what it was, after that first day they both stopped scratching and now they have laid about ten eggs since then. So as of now everything is a-ok.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Good to hear!


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

I have the same problem with some of my frogs... anyone knows what causes this? I´ve readed something about it´s a bacterial disease, but I just can´t remember well


----------

